# Wading Jacket for Winter



## MrGreen740 (Jun 2, 2011)

Any recommendations? I'm not trying to spend $250 but I don't want to buy something that sucks either.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I would check out Columbia, Sierra Trading Post, Cabelas or LL Bean--lots of stuff on sale right now. LL Bean has great warranties and service. 

But you probably wanted something more specific than that.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrGreen740 said:


> Any recommendations? I'm not trying to spend $250 but I don't want to buy something that sucks either.


this is going to sound strange but what do you want in a wading jacket "for winter"?


----------



## MrGreen740 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm going after steelhead and I want to hear from others what they use and why. I'm just learning before I make my purchase. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't think this is really gonna answer your question, but I bundle up _under_ my waders mostly. Then, outside the waders I will wear my "spring" wading rain jacket. Keeps the warm layers closer to my body, and keeps me from having to buy specialized fish-only jackets.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't have experience wading in the winter but I do have experience fishing & hunting in the winter and normal clothing as under layers topped off with a cheap rain jacket is about all you need, especially if you're trying to save cash.





Or this. Maybe $400 or somethin'.











http://www.altrec.com/kokatat/gore-...-B8BD-DF11-A490-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I do the same as sweetfeet. I have breathable chest waders and a thin waterproof wading jacket. I use and under armor base layer then layers of fleece depending on the temps. I stay nice and toasty even in nasty conditions.

The only problem I have is cold fingers on days that i shouldn't be fishing anyway.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Toobnoob, do you have stocking door waders by chance? Not trying to jack this thread but I have breathable stocking foot waders and if I "layer up" like everone has mentioned I stay warm except for my feet. My boots fit loose but if I have more than my heavy knit socks plus regular socks they get tight and my feet get cold. Less socks more cold. Am I simply screwed using stocking foot waders?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> I don't have experience wading in the winter but I do have experience fishing & hunting in the winter and normal clothing as under layers topped off with a cheap rain jacket is about all you need, especially if you're trying to save cash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My buddy uses one of those in the surf in Maine when we go ..lol.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrGreen740 said:


> I'm going after steelhead and I want to hear from others what they use and why. I'm just learning before I make my purchase.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What your looking for is just a shell, and you will have to layer accrodingly. I spent 275.00 dollars 10 years ago and I still have the same SST Patagonia Jacket!
http://www.o2gearshop.com/catalog/p...=26484&zmam=55982562&zmas=1&zmac=1&zmap=26484


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's one badass jacket Tom. Fish see it and just float belly up.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Personally, I'm big on pullover fleece jackets (1/4 zip) with a pullover windbreaker or my Frogg Toggs pullover anorak over that. I paid $23.00 each for my fleece online from Gander Mountain & also wear them as sweaters. Fleece is lightweight, not bulky, very warm, insulates when wet, & dries quickly. When I factor in the price, it's all good.
I'll wait to spend big $ on cold weather gear for my bucket list trip to Alaska.
Mike


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

fishincontrol said:


> I have breathable stocking foot waders and if I "layer up" like everone has mentioned I stay warm except for my feet. My boots fit loose but if I have more than my heavy knit socks plus regular socks they get tight and my feet get cold. Less socks more cold. Am I simply screwed using stocking foot waders?


Cotton socks under wool socks is about the best you're gonna do, you need to boost your boot size up one.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Moisture is your worst enemy as far as cold feet go, so I never wear cotton as it absorbs & retains moisture....sweaty socks=cold feet. Something a good friend put me onto a few years ago is to wear a pair of "wicking socks" under a good pair of wool socks (I get 'em at Cabelas). The wicking socks are very thin & wick moisture away from your skin & the wool socks insulate even when wet. I wear my wicking socks all year.
Mike


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

ohiotuber said:


> Moisture is your worst enemy as far as cold feet go, so I never wear cotton as it absorbs & retains moisture....sweaty socks=cold feet. Something a good friend put me onto a few years ago is to wear a pair of "wicking socks" under a good pair of wool socks (I get 'em at Cabelas). The wicking socks are very thin & wick moisture away from your skin & the wool socks insulate even when wet. I wear my wicking socks all year.
> Mike




I guess I use the cotton to absorb the moisture, which is then wicked away by the outer layer. 

Cotton definitely holds moisture more so than other materials, so make sure you give ^^^ the wicking socks a hard look.

For warmth, what you're missing is the air space that ultimately serves as insulation. Nothing you do in a small boot is going to work.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> For warmth, what you're missing is the air space that ultimately serves as insulation. Nothing you do in a small boot is going to work.


For sure! You always want a roomy boot. Tight fitting boots are a disaster.
Mike


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I got one of those Simms G3 jackets from Cabelas for the outer shell. It was free from just using my credit card to buy everything I need anyway. A $400 value. For winter I got a Cabelas brand windshear jacket. It's sort of like a fleece jacket but windproof. That was also free.

I'll use the windproof jacket underneath the breathable waders and the shell on top. For boots I bought one size bigger and I'm going to use electric socks this year. No matter what I've done in the past my feet are always cold!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

When it's dry out but cold I use one the wind stopper sweaters from Cabelas. It's a wool outer sheel with the liner inside. Nothing I mean nothing get through that bad boy. Use it all winter for Duck hunting as well.
Bought a Reddington wading jacket last year. Works great. 
Think I spent $175 and it was on sale.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

fishincontrol said:


> Toobnoob, do you have stocking door waders by chance? Not trying to jack this thread but I have breathable stocking foot waders and if I "layer up" like everone has mentioned I stay warm except for my feet. My boots fit loose but if I have more than my heavy knit socks plus regular socks they get tight and my feet get cold. Less socks more cold. Am I simply screwed using stocking foot waders?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I tend to have the same problem! I wish I can figure nit out this year!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I wear Under Armour top and bottoms and a long underwear camo top with army jacket and some shorts with 2 layers tall wool socks and i use breathables. I got neo's but since wearing this i just use these instead so i don't feel like a sausage casing.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> I tend to have the same problem! I wish I can figure nit out this year!


I have never had and issue being cold in my stocking foot waders...lol.. Well when I had rubber waders it was a different story! Bigger boots help cause you have to have air around your foot that your body can warm up. You cant wear any cotton so you get the heat transfer and wick the sweat away from your skin. I have been in to many nasty environments as far as getting dressed properly. If your sweat cannot evaperate off your skin and through your cloths you will start to shiver thisis the bodies natural way in warming you up! This is also a huge problem cause you will never regain your warmth period! You need to spend some money get rid of the cotton. The only issue with wooll is dry it weights 3 lbs but when wet it weights 50..lol.. Polyester blends will dry in minutes and still keep you warm wool does not have that capability.:F


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a pair of the Cableas 1600 Gram Neo waders. Use them mostly for duck hunting. Have worn them for fishing when it's really cold. Love your comment about feeling like a sausage casing. No kidding. Sweat like a pig if it gets above 35!
Last year stayed with the breathables pretty much all season. Wear a size 11shoe and bought a pair of 14 wading boot. Best thing I could have done. Never got cold once last year. Plus those boots have studs. Makes it nice walking on the shale.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

To start with NO COTTON. Poleypropline or silkes next to your skin then doufold long underware and sox from lama wool or smartwool next microflece bottom and top. Depending how cold second layer of flece. Now breathable stocking foot waders with boots two sizes larger. Then top coate gortex. works for me with hand wormers in pockets to 9 degrees after that stay home.


----------



## jgrdispatch (Oct 3, 2011)

LL Bean makes a good jacket. I've been wearing one of their's for awhile. Has big pockets for fly boxes, a hood, wrist cuffs (for keeping cold water from running down your arm) and zinger tabs.

I typically wear a wool sweater under that and have no problems fishing Lake Erie tribs in the middle of December.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

fishincontrol said:


> Toobnoob, do you have stocking door waders by chance? Not trying to jack this thread but I have breathable stocking foot waders and if I "layer up" like everone has mentioned I stay warm except for my feet. My boots fit loose but if I have more than my heavy knit socks plus regular socks they get tight and my feet get cold. Less socks more cold. Am I simply screwed using stocking foot waders?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


My waders are stocking foot, not sure what stocking door is. My boots are a size too big so I can put on liners and and a super thick dense wool sock and still move my feet around just fine. I think your boots might be a tad too small, my first pair of boots were a little tight with liners and layered socks and I would have cold feet.

Giant frankenstien boots are the key!


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Anything with 3layer Gore-Tex OP, lol. Seriously...
Steelhead weather is brutal on the body and the gear. Buy the best gear you can afford in this sport. Being a few dollars cheap is gonna piss you off one stormy, sleet, winter outing and you will be right back to where you started. Like Steelhead Bob, I plunked down the $300 for my jacket and have had it for 10 years with NO issues. This is STEELHEAD fishing.. dry and warm is happiness.


----------

